# Prüfen ob in Tabelle etwas steht



## -GS-Master (5. April 2007)

Evtl ne dumme Frage aber ich kann in Tabelle schreiben, lesen und die daten auch ändern, weiß aber nicht wie man prüft ob denn schon etwas in der Tabelle steht ^^

Könntet ihr mir da vielleicht weiterhelfen?


----------



## ishino (6. April 2007)

Man zählt einfach, wieviel Zeilen drin sind:


```
SELECT COUNT(*) FROM <tabelle>
```

Wenn da 0 rauskommt, ist die Tabelle vermutlich leer. ;-)


----------

